# تصنيع الخشب من قش الارز...



## أحمد محروس (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
يا اخواني انا مطلوب مني موضوع بحث دخت على في الانترنت و مواقع البحث و إذا في اي واحد عنده فكرة عن مواقع يمكن تفيدني او عنده مقالات او اي شئ يخص موضوعي يكون كتر خيره و يدلني عليه
الموضوع هو ( تصميم او انشاء مكابس تصنع الخشب من قش الارز )

Design or(Construction)-Rice straw wood Press

و اشكركم على الاهتمام..
أحمد محروس...بانتظار ردودكم...


----------



## ابو كرار (2 أبريل 2006)

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
ارجوا منكم اخواني المساعدة في كيفية الاستفادة من نشارة الخشب لصنع الالواح الخشبية وماهي المكائن المستخدمة والعمليات المطلوبة وكك المواد الماعده الاخرى 
مع فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## marwa.ramadan (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلك يا اخ احمد لو وصلت لحاجة ياريت تفيدني لان مطلوب مني حاليا نفس الموضوع (تصنيع الخشب من قش الارز)


----------



## عدنان النجار (2 فبراير 2008)

ياريت لو وصلتو لخاجة البحث ده مهم جدا بالنسبه لي


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا أيضا أبحث في نفس الموضوع ووجدت بعض المقالات
http://www.fekrzad.com/library/7481
http://www.afkaaar.com/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=135
اتمنى أن تفيدكم 
واذا وجدتم ماهو أحسن فأنا انتظر ردودكم


----------



## فواز هلسة (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله توجد قناة بالتلفزيون اسمها دسكفري تبث باستمرار برامج علميه (كيف صنع ) وبها الافاده لما طلبتم ان شاء الله


----------



## بشر حسين (16 مارس 2008)

بخصوص قش الارز اود ان اعلن هذا الخبر على الشباب المكافح 

*في سعيها نحو التغلب على مشكلة السحابة السوداء التي يتسبب فيها بالدرجة الأولى حرائق قش الأرز، بدأت الحكومة المصرية تطبق غرامات قاسية على المزارعين الذين يحرقون قش الأرز.. هذا الإجراء يعتبره المزارعون ظالما ويتساءلون: "وماذا نفعل في تلال القش التي تتراكم عندنا؟".. وفي المقابل ترد الحكومة بأنها تفعل ذلك للحفاظ على صحة المواطنين. *
*المجلس القومي للشباب بمصر بالتعاون مع وزارة البيئة توصل مؤخرا إلى حل يرضي الطرفين، من خلال تحويل هذا القش إلى الآلاف من فرص العمل بتوفير المكابس الخاصة به التي وفرت حتى الآن ألفين و636 فرصة عمل، ومن المنتظر أن تتضاعف مرات عديدة خلال الأربع سنوات القادمة.*
*خطوات الحصول على المكبس*

*وللحصول على المكبس، يمكن للشاب اتباع الخطوات التالية:*
*1- التقدم لأقرب مديرية شباب أو مركز شباب بالمستندات الدالة على شخصيته (بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية).*
*2- يقوم المستفيد بملء الاستمارة الموجودة والتوقيع عليها.*
*3- الذهاب إلى أقرب فرع لبنك ناصر الاجتماعي لسداد قيمة مقدم جدية الحجز وقدرها (250 جنيها مصريا) في الحساب رقم 89650\2 واستلام إيصال السداد من البنك.*
*4- الذهاب إلى مديرية الشباب أو مركز الشباب لاعتماد الاستمارة وإرفاق إيصال السداد.*
*5- تقوم مديرية الشباب بتحرير خطاب إلى جهاز شئون البيئة وصندوق حماية البيئة باعتماد المستفيد لتسليمه المكبس.*
*6- يتم تحرير خطاب من جهاز شئون البيئة إلى شركة المقاولون العرب، إحدى الشركات المصنعة للمكبس لاعتماد المستفيد وتسليمه.*
*المكابس نوعان*
*ويوجد للمكابس نوعان:*
*1- المكبس اليدوي وتبلغ قيمته 7500 جنيه تقوم وزارة البيئة بدعمه بقيمة 2500 جنيه كمنحة لا ترد للشاب ويقسط مبلغ الـ5000 جنيه الباقية على 5 سنوات بدون فوائد أي أن القسط الشهري حوالي 80 جنيها فقط أو ألف جنيه سنويا، وهو مبلغ في متناول أي شاب، مع العلم أن التسديد ليس مقيدا بوقت محدد وإنما للشاب أن يقوم بدفع الأقساط في أي وقت من السنة سواء على أقساط شهرية أو ربع سنوية أو نصف سنوية أو سنوية طبقا لرغبة المستفيد، وله فترة سماح 6 أشهر منذ بداية المشروع.*
*2 - المكبس الآلي وتبلغ قيمته 54 ألف جنيه تدعمه الوزارة بـ 14 ألف جنيه، والباقي يقسط على 5 سنوات بنفس شروط المكبس اليدوي، إلا أن الإقبال عليه ضعيف من قبل الشباب لارتفاع سعره.*
*طريقة عمل المكبس*
*1- يقوم الفرد بملء المكبس.*
*2- يقوم بتدوير أسطوانة الكبس، حيث سيرفع القش من أسفل إلى أعلى، ليكبس في أقل مساحة.*
*3- تكون نتيجة الكبس ما يعرف بـ "البالة" التي تزن حوالي 25 كيلو جراما.*
* وتختلف طريقة تدوير الأسطوانة، وكذلك مدة عملية الكبس من نوع لآخر، حيث تتم يدويا في المكبس اليدوي، وفي كل عملية يتم كبسحوالي 25 كيلو جرامًا، وتستغرق العملية الواحدة 5 دقائق، أي أنه يتم كبس 300 كيلو جرام من القش خلال ساعة واحدة، أما في المكبس الآلي فالمعدلات تكون أعلى، وإن كان الشباب يفضل المكبس اليدوي؛ لأنه ليس بحاجة إلى أي مصدر للطاقة أو الوقود، كما يمكن نقله بسهولة من مكان إلى آخر، وبالتالي يستطيع الشاب أن ينقله بين الحقول بسهولة.*
*تسويق المنتج*
*ويتميز منتج هذه المكابس بسهولة تسويقه، حيث تتعاون وزارة البيئة مع الهيئة العربية للتصنيع إحدى الجهات المصنعة للمكابس، في بيعه وتسويقه على المصانع المختلفة، حيث يدخل في العديد من الصناعات منها:*
*1- إنتاج السماد العضوي ليحصل المزارع على مركب السماد العضوي المصنع، والذي يمتاز عن السماد البلدي بأنه يتم تصنيعه في درجة حرارة تصل إلى 75 درجة مئوية؛ وذلك لقتل كل الحشرات والجراثيم التي قد تضر النبات أو تصيبه بالأمراض.*
*2- الاستفادة منه في برنامج إنتاج عيش الغراب، حيث بلغ عدد المواقع المنتجة لعيش الغراب 118 موقعًا، ومن المنتظر زيادتها خلال 5 سنوات لتصل إلى 600، وهي تحقق عائدا اقتصاديا قدره 400 جنيه شهريا للشاب.*
*3- صناعة وإنتاج الوقود الحيوي الذي يعتبر أحد مصادر الطاقة في المستقبل القريب في ظل الارتفاع الشديد في سعر البترول وتوقع نضوبه مع منتصف هذا القرن، والوقود الحيوي عبارة عن قش الأرز بعد كبسه وتسخينه إلى درجة حرارة معينة بحيث يكون صلبا ومتماسكا ويشبه الحطب إلى حد كبير.*​


----------



## سالم سالم سالم (25 مارس 2008)

thnks a lot


----------



## بهاء الدين شهااااب (26 مارس 2008)

موضـــوع طيب , و يقلل من عوادم قش الأرز التى تحرق و تنتج فى الجو رطوبة حامضية و ادخنة اول و ثانى اكسيد الكربون السام و الخانق مما يضر بالإنسان و الحيوان و يعجل بتدمير البيئة , و يعتبر من المشاريع النـاجحة فى اعادة تدوير المخلفات الزراعية صناعيا , ولها عائدها و فوائدها العظيمة .. ولا ضرر ولا ضرار , بل افادة واستفادة و اللة الموفق.
د/ احمد شهااااب


----------



## alilol (16 أبريل 2010)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## amatullah (12 مارس 2011)

جازاك الله خيرا على هذه المنفعة و يارب يكون تنفيذها في متناول الجميع


----------

